# honey oil



## bizzy323 (Oct 20, 2008)

whats can honey oil be used for? and whats the best and the safest way to make honey oil? if there is a risk i ain't taking it. i dont want to blow up


----------



## Trent45 (Oct 20, 2008)

Go to your local hardward store, get some black tubing with caps, hole in one end for nozel of buitane (Make sure it's pure and the good stuff) and make the other capped end for drainage. Pack with shake, leaf, etc. and hold the buitane in the end, may take a couple cans, drain into some kinda bowl or tupperware and reap the rewards.

That's a very loose guideline.


----------



## lyfr (Oct 20, 2008)

If you haven't done this this before and you dont have a teacher, please do extensive research before attempting.  NEVER do it indoors! I feel much safer with ISO:hubba:  JMO


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Oct 24, 2008)

I've always been told honey oil is a high grade of regular hash oil.


----------



## thc is good for me (Oct 30, 2008)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> I've always been told honey oil is a high grade of regular hash oil.


 
Honey oil is hash oil its all the same it just depends what grade of leaf/bud you use when you make it.

I LOVE HASH OIL ITS THAT ONE HITTER QUITER.


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey My Friend!! Check out The Brother's Grunt thread, Iso Hash Oil!! I've tried his method and it works with no problem!! I'll never throw away leaves, that have trichomes on them, again, he, he, he!!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 30, 2008)

I have tried The Brother's Grunt thread, Iso Hash Oil, also not bad.
Will definitely do it again.


----------



## lyfr (Oct 30, 2008)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> I've always been told honey oil is a high grade of regular hash oil.


I've also heard that...something about charcoal filtration I believe.  Nowadays I hear the terms interchanged quite a bit


----------



## kingsblend (Nov 1, 2008)

butane is the worse way to make hash oil. it leaves alot of harsh chemicals in the hash and it doesn't taste as good. the best way is to use either everclear or 100% isopropyl alcohol which is almost impossible to get your hands on.


----------

